# Problem with the communications between my camera and lens, Canon eos m, Sigma 28-200mm macro lens and a viltrox EF-EOS M adapter



## Barddan (Jul 3, 2020)

Recently I bought a Sigma 28-200mm lens for my canon eos m, it looks fine, no scratches wear etc, I then ordered a viltrox EF-EOS M adapter for my lens, I fitted everything together and now it says "Err 01 Communications between the camera and lens is faulty. Clean the lens contacts."

I then wiped down the lens contacts and the same error message keeps coming up, what should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2020)

Can you return it? Problems with this lens are common from online forums I've seen. Its not worth repairing.


----------



## Barddan (Jul 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Can you return it? Problems with this lens are common from online forums I've seen. Its not worth repairing.


I bought it on auction, no chance of that happening.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2020)

Auction places like ebay have a money back guarantee, or if a credit card was used and you were scammed, you can file a claim.

Try taking the lens to a camera shop and putting it on a Canon DSLR to see if it works there. Its possible that the adapter is bad, so it does not hurt to check.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 4, 2020)

Have you tried the OEM Canon adaptor?
My Sigma lenses play well with my M5 with the Canon adaptor.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm betting it is the adapter, not the lens. Way back when I had an M and bought a third party adapter for it. About half the time I got error messages trying to use Canon lenses. Upgraded to the Canon adapter and never had a problem since (using many different Canon lenses on the M, then M3 and now M5s).


----------

